# II trade into Disney's HH Resort- Will it be a different experience for a DVC member?



## icydog (Feb 18, 2008)

I have been to the Disney HH resort many times using my member points. This time I traded into a two bdrm unit for a week beginning on Sat Feb 23rd. 

*Will they even treat me as a member there since I exchanged in?* 
We exchanged into BCV last year and were afforded all membership perks but it may not have been Kosher and it may have been a nice castmember who did that. 

*I know that WDW now has free internet for members now but is that so in HH? Is there even HighSpeed Internet there yet? Is there anything I will not get as an exchanger? Do we have to pay a $95 resort fee in HH?*

I hope they treat us like members and not exchangers because we like to have a villa that looks out over the Marsh when we're there. 

Thanks


----------



## littlestar (Feb 18, 2008)

There's no $95 II fee for Disney's Hilton Head or Vero. Just the WDW DVC resorts.

When we exchange into DVC, we just show our DVC blue member card to get the discounts. I'd make a request on what area you want your room to be in. It's been my experience that checking in early helps on getting room requests met.


----------



## icydog (Feb 18, 2008)

littlestar said:


> There's no $95 II fee for Disney's Hilton Head or Vero. Just the WDW DVC resorts.
> 
> When we exchange into DVC, we just show our DVC blue member card to get the discounts. I'd make a request on what area you want your room to be in. It's been my experience that checking in early helps on getting room requests met.


Maybe I should call them to request something. One of the nice things about a weekly stay is it begins on Saturday. Most members stay Mon through Friday so the Saturday checkin may be a great way to get a good room. DVC points for HH my Feb week, in a two bdrm = 200 points. That's a nice exchange. I got it on an AC about a year ago. 
We are staying in Charleston at the BlueGreen Resort there, the Lodge Alley Inn, for two days before traveling further south to HH. This whole thing makes for an extended vacation from NJ--1 night hotel stay on the way down and on the way home, 2 nights in Charleston and 7 nights at DVC in HH= 10 nights for such a short excursion but we are looking forward to the whole experience. We are going with our friends and neighbors and I am worried our car will be packed. But that will add to the experience--as long as I have shotgun!!!


----------



## littlestar (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds like a really nice trip. Have fun.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds like a nice trip, if all goes as planned we will be at the Marriott Monarch part of that week.

We stayed at the Disney Vero Beach Resort and really enjoyed it.  Didn't see any different treatment for exchangers than members.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 25, 2008)

How is your Hilton Head trip going?


----------

